
Gridlex – Just a Flexbox Grid System - devlint
http://gridlex.devlint.fr/
======
timdorr
I highly recommend Lost Grid:
[https://github.com/corysimmons/lost](https://github.com/corysimmons/lost)

It does flexbox grids, in addition to more traditional grid systems. I haven't
run into a situation it's not well-suited to, which I definitely have when
using Bootstrap and other grid systems.

~~~
biscarch
I've been using lost for a few months now. Even if you don't use it it's worth
taking a look. (built with PostCSS)

------
egypturnash
This is a really, really nice reinvention of tables.

I mean this in the nicest possible way. It recalls the simplicity of writing a
table-based layout without all the horrible hacks people had to do when they
started using tables full of gifs as a way to create a prettier page.

~~~
Kiro
How is this more "table-like" than any other grid system?

------
mholt
Ummmm this looks amazing. I've been looking for a quick way to make flexboxy
CSS layouts, including the traditional grids that I've been using and loving,
but also grids without gutters, multiple ways to align, better nesting, and
reversal. You've got it all. THANK YOU for making this. Can't wait to dive in
and learn it!

Do I have to use LESS to use Gridlex? Or can I just link a CSS file on my web
page and start using it? (Edit: I found the .min.css file in the dist folder.)

~~~
devlint
Thank you for your comment! And as you've mentioned it, there is a css (and
min.css) file in the dist folder. Maybe later (with forks?) there will be a
port to Sass or another preprocessor...

~~~
tokenizerrr
Perhaps consider attaching the contents of your dist folder to your github
releases.

~~~
chris_st
Hear hear. This would be a major help for those of us who cannot (for various
reasons) have a full build environment on our machines.

And it's just easier when we're lazy :-)

~~~
devlint
The dist folder is already accessible :) In the master on github or via the
download button on [http://gridlex.devlint.fr](http://gridlex.devlint.fr)

------
mfjordvald
Does flexbox affect rendering speed of browsers as well or is it mostly about
removing the limitations of css grid systems?

------
logicuce
People have had success with a table layout using css display property as
well: [http://mdo.github.io/table-grid/](http://mdo.github.io/table-grid/)

It has better support as compared to flexgrid.

Does anybody know why it isn't the more common as compared to other solutions?

~~~
Tankenstein
Because using tables or table properties when you're not dealing with actual
data tables is bad practice. This was phased out a while ago.

------
christinecha
As a not super experienced dev, can someone explain the advantages over
Bootstrap? (I'm mainly a designer so I'm a sucker for beautifully maintained
documentation...)

~~~
Zekio
very few lines compared to bootstrap, also its is just a grid system unlike
Bootstrap which does so much more than just a grid

------
noir_lord
Does this support IE10 using the old 2012 prefixes?

EDIT: Nevermind was been lazy, it looks like it does from viewing the dist css
file.

------
lsiebert
So... you have a grid that lets you set width. So does bootstrap. Flexbox is
also not supported in every browser. Height setting (based on max height)
would be interesting.

~~~
jessedhillon
What do you mean by "every browser"? Current versions of all browsers have
full support. The second most recent version of Safari supports it with
prefixes. IE 10 is the most recent version that browser which doesn't support
it.

Source: [http://caniuse.com/#feat=flexbox](http://caniuse.com/#feat=flexbox)

~~~
cobalt
IE 10 supports flexbox with the 2012 syntax. There is some wonky behavior, but
prefixes will work

